# Psychology.gr > Σχόλια, προτάσεις, προβλήματα >  Forum posts

## sweetgirl_ed

Πως μπορούμε να δούμε τα posts που έχουμε γράψει;

----------


## NADINE_ed

Αν θέλεις να δεις γενικότερα όλα όσα έχεις γράψει πατάς το find κάτω από το τικεράκι σου.
Δυστυχώς ανοίγει το κάθε τόπικ στην αρχική του σελίδα κι όχι ακριβώς στο δικό σου ποστ.
Από την ημερομηνία και την ώρα ωστόσο μπορείς ν'ανατρέξεις τις σελίδες(όπου υπάρχουν
και δεν αποτελείται από μία μόνο το τόπικ)γνωρίζοντας πάνω κάτω πού βρίσκεται το δικό σου.

Αν πάλι εννοείς κάτι πιο απλό,πχ.να δεις αυτά που έγραψες πρόσφατα,τι σου απάντησαν κλ.
είτε τα βρίσκεις από τα σημερινά μηνύματα(στη μπλε μπάρα στο πάνω μέρος της σελίδας)
είτε από τα επιμέρους φόρουμς(παχυσαρκία,διάφορα ,ψυχολογία κλπ)αν θυμάσαι πού
το εν λόγω τόπικ ανήκει.ʼκρη δεξιά εμφανίζεται το ποστ του μέλους που έγραψε τελευταίο.
Αμέσως μετά έχει ένα βελάκι.Αν το πατήσεις σε οδηγεί εκεί.Ελπίζω να κατάλαβα τι ζητάς
και να ήμουν κατά το δυνατόν σαφής.Ο,τιδήποτε τυχόν χρειαστείς,εδώ είμαστε!

Παρεμπιπτόντως καλώς σε βρίσκουμε στην παρέα μας και καλή δύναμη στην προσπάθεια σου!

----------


## sweetgirl_ed

Ευχαριστώ πολύ για τη βοήθεια και για τις ευχές !Και καλη δύναμη και σε εσένα nadine :starhit:

----------


## NADINE_ed

:Smile:

----------

